# class presentation



## 13a13i_an9el (Dec 3, 2004)

we had a class presentation in one of my science classes,
the teachers let us sign up which day we wanted to present ours. I got first pick (very lucky  )
Normally, I would have wanted to be the last person to go on the last day but this time, I picked as one of the first people to go. This was a huge step for me. yay!!!
On the day of the presentation, I was trembling like mad at first (thats my worst SA symptom) I tried to calm myself, but it was very difficult.
However, when I got there, all my symptoms stopped, and my presentation went super smoothly.. I even got a lot of compliments on my presentation!!! I was very very happy. 
*Some advice I have learnt about oral presentations:*- positive mental energy is important, just keep thinking " I WANT to be here"
-talk slowly, cleary and loudly. Take the time to think, don't rush through..
-learn what you are going to say very well when you are well prepared, it is very easy.
-don't think too much before, while or after the presentation.
-stand up straight, good posture=looks confident.


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

Hey, that's excellent!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

13a13i_an9el said:


> we had a class presentation in one of my science classes,
> the teachers let us sign up which day we wanted to present ours. I got first pick (very lucky  )
> Normally, I would have wanted to be the last person to go on the last day but this time, I picked as one of the first people to go. This was a huge step for me. yay!!!
> On the day of the presentation, I was trembling like mad at first (thats my worst SA symptom) I tried to calm myself, but it was very difficult.
> ...


----------

